# Major problems with 522 and L414



## dbs42 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello, I read lots but this is my first post. I have been following this site for about 2 years I believe. Thanks for the info I have gotten from the threads guys. Since my 522 took the L414 update I have the beautiful new software upgrade that locks my reciever up every two hours or makes the DVR events disappear. Either way it renders the unit useless and I then need to hold the front panel power button for tens seconds to do a hard reset . Now a hard reset sometimes is needed from time to time with new firmware updates. I learned that with my first 522. The process would take about 2 minutes start to finish. This 522 has been fine untill now. Now with L414 I need to hold the front panel power button for tens seconds to do a hard reset , which then goes into "attention 770" which is a 10 minute long system integrity test! So every two hours I have to joy of watching an expense IRD do a test that never comes back with a diagnosed problem. Reboot, reboot, reboot, reboot, reboot, reboot, reboot, reboot, reboot, ...etc! I tried getting through to E* but I do not have time to sit on hold and should not have to use a sick day to handle this problem. This problem is a nightmare if you are trying to record shows during the day and can't be there to reboot it. How much money do you need to spend on a IRD in order for it to be reliable? Can't the people at E* get their dishplayer updates right? Seems like every upgrade in firmware is a downgrade in quality. I used to be with D* and had a Hughes TIVO and a RCA UTV. The RCA UTV is ancient in tech terms and is STILL better than the junky dishplayers that E* comes out with. MY UTV NEVER screwed up on me once in the 8 years I had it. The TIVO was a dream if you liked playing with the pvr side of it. I should not have left D*.... :nono2:


----------



## dbs42 (Feb 27, 2007)

I should also state the by using the coax out to the uhf remote or tv2 the picture will go black and white quite often when watching live tv. Another happy tv experience brought to you by the good people at E*! LOL!


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I think your box might be dying.



> Now a hard reset sometimes is needed from time to time with new firmware updates. I learned that with my first 522.


I've had my 522 for almost 2 years now, and I never found this to be the case. (Maybe I got lucky and got a "good" one.)

I don't see much difference between 413 and 414. Haven't had the problems you talk about. Might just want to replace the box. That'll probably be an option when you do get a chance to talk to them.


----------



## 79MI (Jan 23, 2004)

I know I'm not the first to mention cooling, but it seemed like my 522 would be less and less stable after each software release, lots of lock ups and auto reboots.....then I decided to install a large pc cooling fan in the back of my entertainment center after I got a new audio tuner. The dvr is prob ~1.5 yrs old, haven't had hardly one lockup since I put the fan in about 4 months ago....could be coincidence, could be that I'll get home today to a dead dvr for saying anything... but I def recommend extra cooling if it's in an enclosure

oh, love all the latest additions to the 522, nice features that just make sense like being able to pause 'n swap......except for that supid new on demand crap. I honestly think I watch my recordings less now with the double press dvr button..lol yeah, that's lazy...


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

My 625 did the3 same thing when I had it in the bedroom with a Tv set on top of it. THis set up didnt work out. With the TV on top of the box the box would heat up alot. Do you notice that you hear the cooling fan going at high speed all the time.. If you do then you box is getting too hot. Once I relocated the box and gave it good ventilation I never had a problem with it looking up. Try looking to see if anything is blocking the air vent.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Ahhh! My 522 is on the top of my rack, open air on 4 of the 6 sides. I have another component stacked on top of it, but I have 1 inch spacers in between. Maybe all the new functionality causes them to run hotter, so air flow and cooling becomes more important.


----------



## DishDude22 (Mar 12, 2007)

dbs42 said:


> I tried getting through to E* but I do not have time to sit on hold and should not have to use a sick day to handle this problem.
> 
> D* is open 7 days a week should fall on one of your days off, right? If you call during the week/day it shouldn't be a long wait. If you work every day there is always night!
> 
> ...


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

What was included in the L414 update? IE - Fixes, New Features, ECT.. That is what version my 522 has right now and I see no problems as of this moment. The last update before L414 messed up my reciever really good. When I would hit the skip button it would sometimes go to the end of the movie or show and go back to the DVR menu. Then it would lock up all the time and do the nightly check that it does at 3:00 am but when it locked up it would do this 3:00am check at 1:30 in the afternoon or 8:00 at night. So they sent me a new 522 and told me the hard drive is failing.

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

My 522 still malfunctions if I hit the 30 second skip multiple times. I've discovered that if I hit the skip, let it skip, and then hit skip again it does not malfunction--PITA since I was used to hitting the 30 second skip 8 times for some shows, and 6 times for others.


----------



## dbs42 (Feb 27, 2007)

The problem never went away and I sent the box back. A new one is here now and I await the time until another problem plagues me....


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Unlike the string of 510s I went through, I've only had one 522, for more than a year, which I've only had to unplug once to reset.

With the 510s, I did the hard reset weekly.

Bob


----------

